# Yankee Pot Roast?



## sherifffruitfly (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi all,

I've got a 2.5lb chuck marinating - based on this recipe:

http://www.thatsmyhome.com/cattlemans/yankee-pot-roast.htm

I'll be cooking it tomorrow - any ideas for improvement?

BTW - after looking around the inet for awhile, I'm struck by how many pot roast recipes are stove-top, rather than oven-based. I had no idea - my mom always used the oven.....

cdj


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 10, 2004)

Do not disgard the garlic..... omg!


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Dec 10, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Do not disgard the garlic..... omg!



um, huh?

I love garlic, btw, but I didn't really understand your comment.... lol


----------



## chez suz (Dec 10, 2004)

I like the way the recipe sounds..but here are my changes
I would brown the onions, carrots,celery..it will carmelize(bring out the sugar) and add more depth to the sauce...unless you want mushy potatos and turnips I would put them in near the end..just enough to cook them.
I would also watch the timing as for 3 1/2 lbs of meat thats a lot of oven time..if the goal is fork tender..normally you want to be able to slice a pot roast not have it fall apart..so I would set timer for 90min and start checking the meat....I would venture to guess it will be approx 2hrs.
My 5lb brisket cooked at 325 just took 2 hrs..for fork tender.

I just noticed your roast is 2.5lbs...watch the timing!


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Dec 10, 2004)

All sounds like good advice - thx!

Was planning on adding the veggies with like 1/2 hour left in oven or some such thing - other recipes I looked at suggested that...

I'm thinkin 325 for 1.5-2 hours - but I'll be checkin it...

I don't have a dutch oven (wutever the hell that is - lol) - I was just gonna plop it in a pan and cover with foil - is that allright?

wow - gettin hungry - lol

thanks again,

cdj


----------



## chez suz (Dec 10, 2004)

Cover w/foil is OK no prob..cover tight.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Dec 10, 2004)

chez suz said:
			
		

> Cover w/foil is OK no prob..cover tight.



ok - it's roastin away in the oven now, covered with the marinade juices, and sealed with foil....

um, how is the liquid gonna disappear? or is it?

lol - i'm not a real experienced cook....


----------



## Lifter (Dec 10, 2004)

Keep the garlic in, of course...triple the onions, but use very small ones and do not slice them up...add maybe a half cup (or more?) ketchup ot BBQ sauce to the mix, stirring it in well?  A couple ounces of Worcestshire sauce?...

I totally agree with the celery, but in this case, I'd be throwing in segments 1.5-2" long, and adding "pot" or "pearl" barley, and cooking my puritanical potato's separately (okay, that's just me!)

Extra carrots?

Your roast is a bit on the "smallish side", in my own opinion, you want it to be around 3.5 lbs for a starter...or maybe I can just, personally, "engulf" this sort of recipe in quantity!

An investment you will enjoy for all your life, a Dutch Oven cast iron enameled pot with a cover...and/or "Correlle" "Cookingware" that can be both used on stovetop or in the oven...its getting on Christmas, so put this on your "List"!  You will have years and years to express your thanks for the fat old guy in red velvet in bringing this for you (certainly not ME!  Damnnitall!)

Expect you had "good" results tonight, and you will want to "repeat" the performance, if not improve it!

Best Wishes!

Lifter


----------



## chez suz (Dec 11, 2004)

Glad to hear its in the oven....with the amt of liquid your using its stewing not roasting...some liquid may evaporate...but you want a gravy when all is done.....when finished cooking remove meat from liquid...get out all fat..its on the top....now you can cook down your sauce which will intensify the flavor greatly.
Let us know how your doing.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 15, 2004)

Just a few ideas.

Would add a bit of vinegar, red wine or cider, to the marinade.  Not enough to make it a saurbraten, but enough to make it interesting.

Also in the final sauce preparation, would add Worcestershire sauce.


----------

